# position of chamfers on newel posts



## woodcarver (17 Sep 2012)

Have just made a staircase with single curtail entrance step, up 5 straight treads, 3 winders, one straight and another 3 winders.

Customer wants stop chamfers on posts, any suggestions on locations?

Many thanks for reading this.


----------



## xy mosian (18 Sep 2012)

It seems no-one feels able to help woodcarver. I suggest asking the customer if they have anything specific in mind, with pictures perhaps. Maybe you could have a good look at what is available and offer sketches of choices. Otherwise I assume the chamfers would normally be on the vertical edges. These stopping short of upper and lower joints by enough to convince viewers it was intentional.
xy


----------



## Bills Elm (20 Dec 2012)

woodcarver":zt53x96b said:


> Have just made a staircase with single curtail entrance step, up 5 straight treads, 3 winders, one straight and another 3 winders.
> 
> Customer wants stop chamfers on posts, any suggestions on locations?
> 
> Many thanks for reading this.




Can you post a few pics and I'll tell you what I think?

Bill


----------



## RogerBoyle (20 Dec 2012)

I usually do mine 150-200mm from the ends


----------

